# KYT: Orc



## JPH (Dec 24, 2008)

What's better than having a KYT on Christmas Eve?
*Orc* is the Temper in the spotlight today. 

Please read the following in the quotes below:


			
				KYT Info said:
			
		

> *Know Your Temps Info*
> 
> - KYT is a quirky activity that helps us to get to know our fellow Tempers even better in an exciting, chaotic manner!
> 
> ...


Have fun!



Spoiler



[titlerevious KYT Sessions]Talaria





Spoiler: Upcoming KYT Sessions




Banger
Glacius0
Law
Sc4rFac3d 
TrolleyDave
gizmo_gal
miruki
NeSchn
pkprostudio
alex
WB3000
Jax
Sonicslaher
Zamo
Vulpes Abnocto
superdude
charlieiscool12
Daois
NDStemp
NPmetro
dinofan01
mcjones92
Lubbo
Curley5959
Minox_IX
Just Joe
Toni Plutonij
tyuno123


----------



## Gian (Dec 24, 2008)

A/S/L?
Why Orc?
Are you happy with where you live right now?
Do you have any pets (why or why not)?
What do you think of skinny jeans?


----------



## cupajoe (Dec 24, 2008)

Orc, we only recently met on irc (i'm not sure if you even remember me), but you have a great taste in comics. What was the name of the zombie comic again?


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 24, 2008)

Here are my questions:

1 - Do you prefer ice cream or sherbet? 
2 - What's your favorite animal?
3 - Do you know anyone who visit's the temp irl? 
4 - What's your favorite temp emoticon?
5 - What are some things you like to do?
6 - Dog or toad? 
7 - What's your favorite game?

Edit: misspelled "or". 
yes, I'm that late at noticing stuff


----------



## dinofan01 (Dec 24, 2008)

What fuels your ability for art? You can't stay in the Temp for too long without seeing some of your amazing photo shop skills.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Dec 24, 2008)

do you love me?
do i love you?
toesocks or reg socks?
what do you want for christmas?
what would happen if bonemonkey did take over the GBAtemp world?


----------



## saxamo (Dec 24, 2008)

Would you like a BANGER IN THE MOUTH?!


----------



## Osaka (Dec 24, 2008)

1) Do you love me?

2) Do I love you?

3) Toesocks or reg socks?

4) Whats your fav flower?

5) Who's your fav sis? ;o

6) (got this one from a book ;D )
You are locked in a room all alone. in another room somewhere else in the building is the person you love the most in the world. each room, yours and theirs, have a button. 

if you push the button, the person you love the most will instantly be killed and you get to walk away free. if you wait to long, the person you love may do the same to you to escape. 

if you wait longer then 2 hours, you will both be killed instantly at the end of the 2 hours.

what do you do?


----------



## Spikey (Dec 24, 2008)

1. So you admit your a noob
2. What was the last thing you've done in poo town?
3. Gunna go to Jingle for X Mas Eve?!
4. How do you think of me?
5.....................................................


----------



## Edgedancer (Dec 24, 2008)

1. Is it difficult to answer all of the question?


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 24, 2008)

1. Orc (green monster)?


----------



## SkankyYankee (Dec 24, 2008)

Pirate or Ninja?


----------



## Orc (Dec 24, 2008)

<div align="center"><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--fonto:Times New Roman--><span style="font-family:Times New Roman"><!--/fonto--><div align='center'>Note: I am not answering any orc (green mythical monster) related questions.</div><!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></div>
<!--quoteo(post=1657481:date=Dec 24 2008, 02:58 PM:name=Gian)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Gian @ Dec 24 2008, 02:58 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1657481"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->A/S/L?
<b><!--coloro:#006400--><span style="color:#006400"><!--/coloro-->24/N/Philippines<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b>
Why Orc?
<b><!--coloro:#006400--><span style="color:#006400"><!--/coloro-->Because <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=OrR' target=_blank title='View profile for member OrR'}>OrR</a> is my idol. Also, I am a monster at heart.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b>
Are you happy with where you live right now?
<b><!--coloro:#006400--><span style="color:#006400"><!--/coloro-->Yeah. It's a crappy place but this is where my closest friends are.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b>
Do you have any pets (why or why not)?
<b><!--coloro:#006400--><span style="color:#006400"><!--/coloro-->Used to have kitten named Yakra. She got catnapped. I'm actually looking to get a big fat fluffy cat soon.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b>
What do you think of skinny jeans?
<b><!--coloro:#006400--><span style="color:#006400"><!--/coloro-->I like and wear skinny jeans.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd--><!--quoteo(post=1657483:date=Dec 24 2008, 02:59 PM:name=cupajoe38)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(cupajoe38 @ Dec 24 2008, 02:59 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1657483"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Orc, we only recently met on irc (i'm not sure if you even remember me), but you have a great taste in comics. What was the name of the zombie comic again?
<b><!--coloro:#006400--><span style="color:#006400"><!--/coloro-->The Walking Dead<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd--><!--quoteo(post=1657490:date=Dec 24 2008, 03:01 PM:name=Holaitsme)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Holaitsme @ Dec 24 2008, 03:01 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1657490"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Here are my questions:

1 - Do you prefer ice cream of sherbet?
<b><!--coloro:#006400--><span style="color:#006400"><!--/coloro-->This is hard. I'd choose ice cream (Strawberry) but sherbet (Lemon) is one of my favorites too.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b>
2 - What's your favorite animal?
<b><!--coloro:#006400--><span style="color:#006400"><!--/coloro-->Cat<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b>
3 - Do you know anyone who visit's the temp irl? 
<b><!--coloro:#006400--><span style="color:#006400"><!--/coloro-->One of my friends who I introduced to DS and flashcarts. He just made an account though and lurked.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b>
4 - What's your favorite temp emoticon?
<b><!--coloro:#006400--><span style="color:#006400"><!--/coloro-->Definitely <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/toot.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="toot.gif" />.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b>
5 - What are some things you like to do?
<b><!--coloro:#006400--><span style="color:#006400"><!--/coloro-->Games (not videogames in general), Laughing, Talking (a lot), Getting intoxicated, Being mean (sometimes).<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b>
6 - <a href="http://i44.tinypic.com/10shyki.jpg" target="_blank">Dog or toad? </a>
<b><!--coloro:#006400--><span style="color:#006400"><!--/coloro-->Holy Shit!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b>
7 - What's your favorite game?
<b><!--coloro:#006400--><span style="color:#006400"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger [Currently: Left 4 Dead]<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd--><!--quoteo(post=1657498:date=Dec 24 2008, 03:07 PM:name=dinofan01)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(dinofan01 @ Dec 24 2008, 03:07 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1657498"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->What fuels your ability for art? You can't stay in the Temp for too long without seeing some of your amazing photo shop skills.
<b><!--coloro:#006400--><span style="color:#006400"><!--/coloro-->The Best Fuels: Coffee and seeing the reactions of fellow tempers.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd--><!--quoteo(post=1657500:date=Dec 24 2008, 03:08 PM:name=tinymonkeyt)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(tinymonkeyt @ Dec 24 2008, 03:08 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1657500"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->do you love me?
<b><!--coloro:#006400--><span style="color:#006400"><!--/coloro-->Yes.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b>
do i love you?
<b><!--coloro:#006400--><span style="color:#006400"><!--/coloro-->No.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b>
toesocks or reg socks?
<b><!--coloro:#006400--><span style="color:#006400"><!--/coloro-->Toe socks.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b>
what do you want for christmas?
<b><!--coloro:#006400--><span style="color:#006400"><!--/coloro-->A Vanson Leather Jacket (which I just realized is out of my budget). <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/laugh.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="laugh.gif" /><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b>
what would happen if bonemonkey did take over the GBAtemp world?
<b><!--coloro:#006400--><span style="color:#006400"><!--/coloro-->TempQuest Chapter 3 begins.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<hr><b><!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Posts merged<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></b>

<!--quoteo(post=1657503:date=Dec 24 2008, 03:11 PM:name=saxamo)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(saxamo @ Dec 24 2008, 03:11 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1657503"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Would you like a BANGER IN THE MOUTH?!
<b><!--coloro:#006400--><span style="color:#006400"><!--/coloro-->Yes, I enjoy Irish cuisine.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd--><!--quoteo(post=1657506:date=Dec 24 2008, 03:13 PM:name=Osaka)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Osaka @ Dec 24 2008, 03:13 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1657506"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->1) Do you love me?
<b><!--coloro:#006400--><span style="color:#006400"><!--/coloro-->Yes.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b>
2) Do I love you?
<b><!--coloro:#006400--><span style="color:#006400"><!--/coloro-->No.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b>
3) Toesocks or reg socks?
<b><!--coloro:#006400--><span style="color:#006400"><!--/coloro-->Toe socks <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/sleep.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="-_-" border="0" alt="sleep.gif" /> I dun like socks.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b>
3) Whats your fav flower?
<b><!--coloro:#006400--><span style="color:#006400"><!--/coloro-->Tulips.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b>
4) Who's your fav sis? ;o
<b><!--coloro:#006400--><span style="color:#006400"><!--/coloro-->I don't play favorites.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b>
5) (got this one from a book ;D )
You are locked in a room all alone. in another room somewhere else in the building is the person you love the most in the world. each room, yours and theirs, have a button. 

if you push the button, the person you love the most will instantly be killed and you get to walk away free. if you wait to long, the person you love may do the same to you to escape. 

if you wait longer then 2 hours, you will both be killed instantly at the end of the 2 hours.

what do you do?
<b><!--coloro:#006400--><span style="color:#006400"><!--/coloro-->Play Chrono Trigger (SNES) or Left 4 Dead if people are online on Steam.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd--><!--quoteo(post=1657517:date=Dec 24 2008, 03:24 PM:name=Spikey)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Spikey @ Dec 24 2008, 03:24 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1657517"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->1. So you admit your a noob
<b><!--coloro:#006400--><span style="color:#006400"><!--/coloro-->I'm a noob.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b>
2. What was the last thing you've done in poo town?
<b><!--coloro:#006400--><span style="color:#006400"><!--/coloro-->Got a random song from K.K.Slider.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b>
3. Gunna go to Jingle for X Mas Eve?!
<b><!--coloro:#006400--><span style="color:#006400"><!--/coloro-->I think I will now.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b>
4. How do you think of me?
<b><!--coloro:#006400--><span style="color:#006400"><!--/coloro-->A very disagreeable person, but all around okay. (I know from playing with you on AC.)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b>
5.....................................................
<b><!--coloro:#006400--><span style="color:#006400"><!--/coloro-->orcorcorc<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd--><!--quoteo(post=1657520:date=Dec 24 2008, 03:27 PM:name=Edgedancer)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Edgedancer @ Dec 24 2008, 03:27 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1657520"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->1. Is it difficult to answer all of the question?
Yes. But I am enjoying them so far.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd--><!--quoteo(post=1657532:date=Dec 24 2008, 03:41 PM:name=SkankyYankee)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(SkankyYankee @ Dec 24 2008, 03:41 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1657532"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Pirate or Ninja?
<b><!--coloro:#006400--><span style="color:#006400"><!--/coloro-->Pirate.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


----------



## Talaria (Dec 24, 2008)

1.) Am I fermale or mail?

2.) I am thinking of a number between 1 to 10, if you choose the wrong number I will divide by zero and travel forward in time and defile your grave. What number am I thinking of?

3.) What keeps you coming back to GBAtemp?

4.) Most memorable moments on GBAtemp?

5.) If Costello was a horse would you ride him? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5.34793.) How do you feel to be the 2nd KYT nominee for Season 3?


----------



## redact (Dec 24, 2008)

1. why makes you less physically violent when you read it?
mercmercmerc or morcmorcmorc

2. why do you hate chuckstudios?

3. why won't you let me borrow your pillow?

4. meep or chirp chirps?


----------



## Zamo (Dec 24, 2008)

1. Have you read the Zombie Survival Guide or World War Z?

2. If yes, then give us a quick outline of what you'll do *when* (not if) the zombies attack. (Not really a question.)

3. Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 24, 2008)

ORC?!
1.) You know you're my relatively new made friend?
2.) There was a period of time when you became nothing more then a shadow that posted few posts in a week or even less, and at that time you were very......bitter, should I say, and somehow full of anger, and some of your replies were really rough towards other members, why is that?
3.) Will there be time in your schedule (in the future) when you'll be able to do my full portrait/character in the same manner as you already did (but more detailed) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?
4.) DO you know that I'm extremely satisfied with the way that you see me/draw me, and you even guessed that my right part is the whole robot?
5.) Will I ever actually see you, I don't know how do you look, and I'm extremely curious!
6.) Am I the type of person that could be your friend in Real life?
7.) What kind of music do you prefer?
8.) If you're forced to make a tattoo, which design would you choose?


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 24, 2008)

Orc I have no idea if your male or female, yet I am still highly attracted to you! So I have some questions with this in mind.

1: Am I in reality in love with Orc the person, or the legend?

2: What do you credit your massive sexual magnetism to? 

3: Have you ever drawn any adult themed comics starring me and yourself as the main characters?

p1ngy x


----------



## Curley5959 (Dec 24, 2008)

1) Are you having an affair with Bonemonkey

2) Favourite GBATemp post..

3) Why do you keep coming back??


----------



## Orc (Dec 24, 2008)

Talaria said:
			
		

> 1.) Am I fermale or mail?
> *Fermale*
> 2.) I am thinking of a number between 1 to 10, if you choose the wrong number I will divide by zero and travel forward in time and defile your grave. What number am I thinking of?
> *7 (I am hoping I get it wrong.)*
> ...


----------



## Raika (Dec 24, 2008)

1. Do you like cookies?
2. Favourite Color?
3. Google VS Moogle, which do you choose?
4. Is your username spelt Orc, Orck, Ork, or Orkc?
5. Favourite Game? (all consoles)
6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 vs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



7. 1, 3, 3, or 7?
8. Mario vs Sonic vs Orc, which one is teh best?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 24, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> ORC?!
> *I am happy knowing that.*
> 
> *Work-related stress. I just got a new job and I wasn't very prepared, I never vent out IRL so I probably took it out here. Other than that, I am actually very mean most of the time.*
> ...


Actually I wondered why we never got to know each other better, because recently, I really enjoy your comments and humor overall! I'm glad it makes you happy that we're friends!

I've seen you're mean side, but you were never mean towards me, so I'm OK, and even if you were mean to me, I'd still be OK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..

I'll take it as if I'm one of the "certain members", take your time, true art can't never be rushed!

I've been told by my friends, that I look like a cartoon character in real life, other people that don't know me, find me frightening most of the time!

I hope we'll have some chatting time too, I'd like to talk to you more, maybe get to know you better, also, if you show me your pictures, I'll show you mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's very nice to hear, makes me feel flattered and good!

The fact that you listed Clash (and Ramones and Pistols) made me think about you even more!! I really love Clash..You have quite interesting taste in music..

Really interesting design, is there any chance you'll be actually doing something like that in the future for real? Or is it only a fantasy? I mean, most of the people have to thing about that question for a long time, and in the end, they can't come up with anything, or just want some stereotypical bullshit, your idea is quite interesting, I'd like to see it for real one day *hint, hint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just got myself a new microdermal attachments, among others, there are also radioactive symbols, are you interested in seeing it?
And what do you think of a fact that I decided to make six holes in my arm, and implant a bit of steel, just because I actually could?!

What do you think of my tattoos if you seen them so far, do they make me look bad, ugly, interesting, cute?!?!, weird, frightening, wacko, *insert something??


----------



## Orc (Dec 24, 2008)

Curley5959 said:
			
		

> 1) Are you having an affair with Bonemonkey
> *No. I regularly check up on him though if he is still up to no good.*
> 2) Favourite GBATemp post..
> *Very hard question, I'd have to come back to this but this one comes to mind.*
> ...


----------



## moozxy (Dec 24, 2008)

Will you tell me the cheeseburger story?


----------



## Just Joe (Dec 24, 2008)

1. American Dad or Family Guy?
2. Simpsons or Futurama?
3. Taking the two winners from my first two questions, who wins the grand final?
4. Does Alanis Morissette actually know what irony is?
5. In a fight to the death, in a broken glass lined pit, with only a waffle iron and a bread-maker as weapons, who would be the bloody victor out of Ann Coulter and Bill O'Reilly?


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 24, 2008)

1- What was your first console?
2- What was your first game?
3- Nintendo, Microsoft, or Sony?
4- Wii, Xbox360, or PS3?
5- DS or PSP?
6- What is/are your all-time favorite game(s)?
7- Who is/are your favorite character(s)?
8- *insert question here*


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 24, 2008)

Some proper questions that I wondered about you.

1: How long have you been creating art?

2: Are you a professional, do you draw and stuff for a living? 

3: Do you prefer to do hand drawn work or do you prefer CG?

4: What programs do you use for your drawings, and which ones would you recommend to beginners?


----------



## science (Dec 24, 2008)

I can't think of any good questions!

1. Whats the deal with large, centred Impact type?

2. How did you find out about GBAtemp?

3. Favourite TV Show?

4. Who is cooler, me or moozxy?

5. If I was to be promoted above Magazine Staff would you resent me? ;_;


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 24, 2008)

Hai OrC!1

Do you hate me?
Do want to play Left 4 Dead later? (There's cool thing that you can do to your radial menus and change the commands to other vocalize things like "vocalize panicevent"! really cool)
Do you leik teh mudkipz?
OrC enters Ally. Wild LION appears! What do you do? (Run is not an option... neither is walk or flee or pogostick)
Favorite beverage?
What's your current rig specs?


----------



## Cablephish (Dec 24, 2008)

I got a few questions. Not too many though...

1. How's the weather where ever you are?

2. If you were to go to San Francisco, would you wear flowers in your hair?

3. If you can travel back in time to an era you didn't exist in, which would it be and why?

4. Which came first, the egg, or the prehistoric chicken that doesn't lay eggs?


----------



## Orc (Dec 24, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> Will you tell me the cheeseburger story?
> *Yeah, of course. I love telling the cheeseburger story. It's probably one of the most memorable things in my life. It was I think a few -
> Actually it's Christmas in the early morning and I can't answer the rest of the questions right now... so I'll have to tell it to you at a later time.*MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL!​


----------



## metron (Dec 24, 2008)

Just thot i should point out that in the first post you spelled my name wrong. its NPmetron not NPmetro! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess since i posted I should ask a question. umm...

Do you prefer dogs over cats or cats over dogs?

What do you think you will get for Christmas (if ur reading this after u get ur gifts: What did you get?)

How do you feel about the Mother/Earthbound series?


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 24, 2008)

Down to business.

*1.) Why so elitist?

2.) I heard your pencils are constructed of only the finest bones of those souls that have been reaped by yourself. How can this not be true?

3.) It's Christmas Eve. How does that make you feel?

4.) If you could penetrate any member of the boards how, why, and what position would you use. 

5.) Fox only, no items. NOOOOOAW.*

Don't go dyin' on me.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 25, 2008)

To: Orc:

Did you like making the ePeen Stroking Thread? (Essentials: GBAtemp)


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 25, 2008)

Is the cheeseburger story the one you told me with the lady in the mascot suit at the food plaza?

Isn't this like your third KYT?


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 25, 2008)

HEY ORC, YOU WANNA WHOPPER?
THEY'RE REALLY GOOD!


----------



## Extreme Coder (Dec 25, 2008)

Let's get'em going, shall we? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1) Why did you leave GBATemp a few times before? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2) Would you REALLY trust eating a Whopper from Mthrnite? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3) Why so Orcish?


----------



## Orc (Dec 25, 2008)

Just Joe said:
			
		

> 1. American Dad or Family Guy?
> *Family Guy*
> 2. Simpsons or Futurama?
> *The Simpsons*
> ...


----------



## Orc (Dec 25, 2008)

*Godot* said:
			
		

> I got a few questions. Not too many though...
> 
> 1. How's the weather where ever you are?
> *Tropical.*
> ...


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 25, 2008)

Do you liek mudkipz?
Why is BoneMonkey in your closet?
If you can take one temper from GBATemp, who would it be?


----------



## Extreme Coder (Dec 25, 2008)

You mean... you don't trust me? :'(


----------



## Upperleft (Dec 25, 2008)

1. ORCORCORCROCWHAT
2. CAPS ARE AWESOME, RIGHT?
3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 IS STARING AT YOU


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 25, 2008)

Sorry my questions are so late but I've been busy... playing.

1. If you could not Orc, what would you?

2. Will there be much rejoicing if I ever obtain my Orctwin PC and Valve pack?

3. What is your worst nightmare?

4. What has happened that made you believe/lose faith in humanity? This must be a real life event.

5. Will you give me your phone number so I can call you with the international phone machne box thing in my shop?

6. Name one thing in your life you don't regret, even though you totally should.

7. When you meet new people, do you tend to keep in touch or do you lose track quickly? This applies to real life only.

8. What is the most shameful act you've commited on the interwebz? Keep it R rated plz. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9. If you could own any temper for one day, who would it be and what would you do with him/her?

I have a lot more questions but I don't want to be over*bear*ing. I have jaypee's rules to mind after all.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 25, 2008)

1. You know you're one of my favourite tempers, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. What do you think of me?
3. Why so orc-awesome?
4. We'll play iSketch again sometimes?
5. orcorcorc


----------



## Orc (Dec 25, 2008)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> Do you liek mudkipz?
> *Already answered this.*
> Why is BoneMonkey in your closet?
> *He isn't.*
> ...


----------



## Law (Dec 25, 2008)

Do you know who I am?
What do you think of me?
Would you rather do the impossible *or* see the invisible?


----------



## Orc (Dec 26, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Do you know who I am?
> *->
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Peor (Dec 26, 2008)

do you know the power, _THE POWER OF THE ADMIN_ ?


how much Orc could an Orc Orc Orc, if an Orc Orc could Orc Orc ???


----------



## Orc (Dec 27, 2008)

El Peor said:
			
		

> do you know the power, _THE POWER OF THE ADMIN_ ?
> *It's the worst kind of power.*
> 
> how much Orc could an Orc Orc Orc, if an Orc Orc could Orc Orc ???
> *orcorcorc*


----------

